# Chipley FL - Sarge 5-7 yrs W22



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Sarge is a very large boy. He is a purebred shepard and has a mellow personality. He could also be missing his owner as this breed is very devoted to their owners. He appears to be about 5-6 years old and is a real beauty. We are hoping his owners will claim him as he was found with tags but have not as of yet. 

All dogs will be heartworm tested, all shots including rabies, wormed and spayed/neutered upon adoption. Cats with be spayed/neutered, wormed and all shots.
PLEASE CALL FIRST...PHONE CALLS REACH US MORE QUICKLY THAN EMAILS!!!
TIME IS OF GREAT IMPORTANCE!
ANIMALS WILL BE PUT TO SLEEP IN 5-7 DAYS SO DO NOT HESITATE. ALL RESCUES ARE REQUIRED TO HAVE A 501K TO PULL ANY ANIMALS.

New phone number after hours between 12 noon and 5 pm CST. 850-260-6781 NO EVENING CALLS OR SUNDAY CALLS PLEASE. 

*My Contact Info*


Animal Control of West Florida
Chipley, FL
850-638-2082

<LI class=email_org>Email Animal Control of West Florida <LI class=more_org>See more pets from Animal Control of West Florida
Share on Facebook


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

:bump:


Sarge looks so sad and confused. Hope he can get out of there soon


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumping this boy up... his time is running out.


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

"TIME IS OF GREAT IMPORTANCE!
ANIMALS WILL BE PUT TO SLEEP IN 5-7 DAYS SO DO NOT HESITATE. ALL RESCUES ARE REQUIRED TO HAVE A 501K TO PULL ANY ANIMALS." 

Sarge's time is running out... anyone interested in this poor boy? The above noted was pulled from his Petfinder page...


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

aww- he breaks my heart- look at that face! SOMEONE has to help him....


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Sarge is no longer listed....

Sorry boy we tried.


----------



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

Animal Control reports that he has been adopted!!!!:groovy:


----------

